# Any action in Fort Morgan?



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Is anybody catching any fish at Fort Morgan right now?*

*I know last year the flounder were thick this time of year and I didnt know if they were back yet.*

*Thanks...*


----------

